# Mavericks Hand Knicks Worst Home Loss Ever



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

128-78. Without Jason Kidd.

Wow.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's incredible, but this team is so inconsistent right now.


----------

